# Bonding acrylic to glass



## Bob S (Mar 5, 2008)

I am looking to bond acrylic piano hinges to glass. I have found GE contractors silicone gcs 1200 as a possible choice. Has any one successfully bonded acrylic hinges to glass and how was it done.
Thanks


----------



## davecalk (Dec 17, 2008)

Perhaps using a living hinge would be better. They use compression to grab the glass / acrylic. Silicone doesn't stick well to acrylic and Acrylic weld doesn't bond well to glass. Living hinges come in standard size pane thicknesses.

US Plastics - Living / Flex Hinges
San Diego Plastics - Living Hinge



The following is a spec sheet of various adhesives and what they will bond to. At the bottom is a cross comparison chart as to what to use to bond different materials to each other. 

The 1829 may do what you want it to, but I don't know for sure, I've never done it.

WeldOn Adhesives Spec Sheets


If you choose to try to bond the acrylic hinge to glass, sand the glass with very aggressive sand paper, 35 -80 grit, to etch the surface which will give the glass some "tooth". That way the adhesive will have a better ability to bond. A power sander like an orbital sander will greatly help with the process. Then dust off the glass to get rid of all the loose particles that could interfere with the bond. Doing this should help for the bonding process to attach the acrylic hinge to the glass. 

I have sanded window pane glass on an exterior door that is highly exposed to the rain of the North West, painted it with regular latex paint, and had the paint bond so well that it has held up for over 10 years with no flaking, chipping, or bubbling.


Me, I would go the living hinge route. Tons easier and less likely to fail in the long run. Having a large pane of glass let loose and potentially impale a child, a pet, your foot, let alone then letting out your precious frogs is not a pretty picture.

Dave


----------



## Bob S (Mar 5, 2008)

Thanks for the info. That's the hinge I was looking for just couldn't recall the name. Ordered one from Crafts out in NM. $13.00 for 3ft shipped to NJ. Great deal 

Thank You


----------



## davecalk (Dec 17, 2008)

Bob S said:


> Thanks for the info. That's the hinge I was looking for just couldn't recall the name. Ordered one from Crafts out in NM. $13.00 for 3ft shipped to NJ. Great deal
> 
> Thank You


You bet Bob.

Glad to help.

Dave


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

davecalk said:


> Perhaps using a living hinge would be better. They use compression to grab the glass / acrylic. Silicone doesn't stick well to acrylic and Acrylic weld doesn't bond well to glass. Living hinges come in standard size pane thicknesses.
> 
> US Plastics - Living / Flex Hinges
> San Diego Plastics - Living Hinge
> ...


Just read this thread...loved the hinges at San Diego...but noted that it is a $75 minimum order!! A bit much for my wallet...thanks for the sites, any more you can suggest??


----------



## BR5 (Dec 7, 2009)

I have several tanks with living hinges and some with acrylic. Used normal silicon from Lowes and it’s holding up just fine. Be careful if you try to use acrylic pulls as I have had these come loose on 1/4" lids. The living hinges from US Plastics work well but I like the perfecto hinges better. Also just had one of my living hinges start deteriorating in the hinge area, believe this is due to UV exposure.
Hope this helps
Brian


----------



## Frank H (Nov 3, 2005)

I used loctite brand marine epoxy. I handed both the glass and the acrylic hinge for a better bond. My glass door is fairly heavy and it feels really secure. Time will tell.


----------

